

Is it illegal to hack your own Heroku web app? - icpmacdo

In the USA or Canada?
======
iancarroll
No, you would be an authorized party to attempt to find an exploit in your
code. Since Heroku apps are heavily isolated from each other, hacking it
doesn't really induce many problems for them (only you).

